# DetailingWorld™ Review - ValetPro Brushes



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Valet Pro Brushes *

Thanks To Greg at Valet Pro for sending out these brushes for reviewing



For more information on the Valet Pro brand have a look here: http://www. valetpro.co.uk/

Brushes Not the easiest thing to review so Have done my best to give you an idea



*The Product:*

The Product Arrived Really well boxed and wrapped in Bubble wrap - 
Two brushes in the package - An Upholstery Brush and Valet Pro Ultra Soft Chemical Resistant Detailing Brush Small

*Valet Pro say: *

*Dash Brush (APC)
Soft boars hair bristle gently dust out air vents, around buttons and door handles and other hard to clean areas.
Benefits?
Soft fine bristle help agitate grime out of tight gaps where cloths can not reach.
And 
Upholstery Brush 
How Does it Work?
This brushes thin design and the unique long bristles agitate the hard-to-reach areas. The bristles are hard wearing and the length and thickness are also great for agitating seats and carpets.

Benefits?
Practical. Unique design to agitate places that are difficult to reach.

*

*The Method*

So the Dash Brush was used to clean in and around the Vents and around the handbrake area - with long reach fibres it did a get job of getting in all the nooks and crannies , lifting the dust and anything that happened to be in the tight gaps- Around the vent areas it was very good at getting in between each slat

The Upholstery Brush was used to brush down the seats , The strong plastic bristles did a mean job of brushing away any dirt /dust from the seats. This brush was also used to brush over the mats and did an exceptionally job - Only the brush was used and the mat certainly looked a lot better for the brushing !

























You can see the dust be lifted in this video






Then used on the mat 





Just brushed no Cleaning done



*Price:*
Dash Brush can be found here £4.99
http://valetpro.co.uk/ultra-soft,-chem-resist,-small-dash.html

Upholstery Brush can be found here £11.99

http://valetpro.co.uk/upholstery-brush.html

*Would I use it again?:*

For Sure The dash brush is a great little addition to the Interior cleaning regime -

If you have fabric interior the Upholstery brush is great for cleaning off the seats , where I would use again would be for brushing down the carpets and mats worked exceptionally well here

*Conclusion:*
This is only a small selection of brushes that Valet Pro do - they are well made and would be a great addition to any detailers armoury. Good Quality brushes 
*Thanks for reading *

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

